# Old Fashioned IMAG



## Les (Jan 31, 2013)

I guess this is one way to do all-weather IMAG. This video was taken at the Smirnoff Music Center in Dallas. Around 0:18-0:28 you see those wedge-shaped hanging objects, which actually house some sort of projector which projects on to the screen from the rear. 

Crazy thing is, I remember seeing these same units in 1991, and this video was taken in 2007. As far as I know, they are still there. I guess if it ain't broke, don't fix it! My question is, is this kind of thing common?



Here are a few other pictures:


----------

